# Need opinion on sanders, that run off compressor for woodwork sanding?



## jim1959 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a sander takes 6 inch round sandpaper.
Just wondering if any views on it or results if anyone uses sander run off compressor think main purpose is removing paint or bodywork.
But need to know before buying if ok for woodworking sanding?


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a fair number of air driven tools (including sanders) but I wouldn't normally recommend air sanders for wood working. For one thing, the air line is more restrictive with regard to getting inside cabinets, etc than a power cord is. Secondly, sanders are notorious air hogs (they require high CFM to operate) and therefore would require a substantial compressor. Additionally, air sanders are much less likely to be configured for dust collection. Finally, a quality air sander (one that won't overwork anything but an industrial compressor) can easily be more expensive than an electric sander. About the one exception that I might make would be to use a fairing board style straight line air sander if your doing something like cedar strip boats since the contouring of long flowing hull lines would be fairly similar to actually doing automotive body work. For just about any other woodworking application, IMHO you'd be better off with an electric sander.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm no expert, but just based on common sense, I don't see there be any problem. never use before but I've seen Pnuematic Sander being used in woodworking shop. I've also seen Marc (woodwhisperer.com) used it in the video I watched before. Maybe the main disadvantage is there is no port for dust collection system as far as I know.

I'm still trying to locate/link the video…..


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is the question I found on WoodWhisperer.com…
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/pneumatic-power-sanders/

Could not locate the video yet…!


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

The biggest problem is that the air sanders will use a tremndious amount of "energy" charging and rercharging the compressor tank. You will find that an 110 volt sander will be "cheaper" to operate.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Got a whole shop full of Dynabrade orbitals. No question they do a better and faster job than electric orbitals.
Major drawback in a small shop would be air consumption…total air hogs! If memory serves me….they use about 18 CFM. Each.


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

Tony's right. Dynabrade sanders are what I've used in my shop for the last 25 years. They are by far the best air driven sanders I've seen. He's also right in that they pull down a lot of air. You'll need a fairly large two stage compressor. I have a 5hp, 80 gal. compressor. You can run a single sander for 10 - 15 minutes before it kicks in. My sanders pull between 15 & 16 CFM but my compressor puts out 18 CFm so it catches up eventually. If we have two sanders going at once in the shop, the compressor struggles for about 20 minutes before giving up the figh (the sanders slow down consderably due to lack of air pressure).

The only electric sander that I've seen that's even remotely close to a Dynabrade is the Festool. It eats most other electric sanders for lunch. If you don't have a large compressor, it's the way I'd go. They're not cheap but they will get the job done.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been using a Bosch 6" random orbital sander professionally for 11 years. I am using the original one and it is still going strong. It has fallen off the table numerous times and I have replaced the brushes in it 4 or 5 times and it just keeps on going.

I have it hooked up to dust collection using a Festool hose with a Fein vac adapter attachment. At the time I bought it, there wasn't a Bosch vac adapter immediately available in the store, but there was a Fein adapter so I bought it to start using the shopvac for dust collection right away.

I use an electronic switch that turns on the shopvac automatically when I start running the sander. It is a Craftsman electronic switch that normally costs about $20.

My experience with this sander has been great.

I use Mirka sandpaper with it.

[IMG alt="6" Random Orbit Sander"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2118/1849985520_9bae3919c5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

If you have the compressor capacity (volume) should work just fine - but if you have to upgrade to a larger compressor this might not be the best option for a sander - just my two cents worth - lol


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

When I was doing furniture and cabinets full time, in my shop I *only* used random orbital air powered sanders. They don't get hot, they aren't so top heavy and easier to control and they last a heck of alot longer than an electric one. Speed control is possible as well. The compressor was a 5 hp two stage so you do need alot of air. Dynabrade made a good one. I always liked them.


----------



## buzz1956 (Mar 4, 2010)

hope u have a big compressor


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

like buzz said, u really need a big compressor but the finnish they produce is very nice and faster than electric i think anyway.


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

hmmm…. got both… I usually use my electric for wood and air for body work… Just seems more handy and the dust collection is a point. Mainly I think the electric must be cheaper vs the big compressor coming on and off… I like the heavier sanders for bondo and sanding car panels.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I agree the dynabrade sanders win hands down over electrical. But they consume air on a scale most hobbyist compressors can't supply.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a 6' rigid sander which I connect directly to my shop vac or my dust collector. In wood we tend to ignore air usage because we are prone to using air for nailers, which don't use a lot of air. Air tools (been using an air ratchet on a project lately) seem to use a lot of air and the compressor (5 horse, 80 gal) to be coming on every few minutes.


----------



## Chrmakr (Feb 9, 2010)

Besides CFM, another consideration is quality of air - most large shops that use air powered tools have inline driers and lubricators.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Actually, Doug makes a fair point that never really crossed my mind. We now DO run a large air dryer, but when we first started using the Dynabrades we ran them straight off the compressor. The moist (rusty) air WAS pretty hard on the sanders. 
Definitely something to consider…. Dynabrades ain't cheap….and cheap air sanders don't work worth a crap.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I point would be air capacity, as others have said. I've got a el-cheapo air sander I used for some body work 30 years ago. I use electric in my woodworking.


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

I own and use both SIOUX (can't get any longer) and now Porter-Cable 5" sanders. If I'm sanding on something flat such as a normal piece of furniture I use an electric random orbit. But, I build Maloof style rockers and they're the furthest thing from flat. The smaller more nimble air sanders are perfect. They make it easy to sand tight curves because of their small size. Also, they go to full speed in a second and any speed in between with just a light touch of a trigger. The Porter-Cable versions have dust-collection available if you wish. I work with a fan behind me like Sam did and never get the dust. Also, the 5" disks are really easy to find either via retail stores or on EBAY. Finally, air sanders just DON'T break down. I've had two SIOUX sanders that get used and abused daily for over 7 years and they still work perfectly. A bit of oil in the morning and that's it.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Jim,

This may be a bit late, but I just found your post while looking for reviews of Dynabrade tools.

I use an Ingersoll-Rand inline pneumatic sander for stripping and refinishing old woodwork, since it tends to cut into the wood more evenly than the way a disk ROS does, leaving the surface as close as possible to the original flatness.

All the other posters are correct though - these things eat compressed air like crazy. I have to give mine a rest after 5 minutes max since I have a smaller air compressor.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Using air driven tools is terribly inefficient.

I would stick with an electric sander. No worries about water\contaminants and lack of enough CFM.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Using air driven tools is terribly inefficient.
> 
> I would stick with an electric sander. No worries about watercontaminants and lack of enough CFM.
> 
> - timbertailor


Anyone considering buying an pneumatic palm sander (specifically a Dynabrade) has to understand the needs of the sander itself in regard to air consumption before they buy. These aren't for the weekend warrior with a pancake compressor 
Once those needs are met though, they are extremely efficient. Much more so than any electric palm sander I've ever used.
Time savings, quality of end product and ease of use are far superior IMO.
Longevity is another consideration, I've got 8 or 9 Dynabrade sanders in the shop, most are 10+ years old, get used 5-6 days a week for probably 2 hours a day off and on. Other than replacing pads(normal on any heavily used sander) I've never had to service or replace a single one.

There really is no comparison.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Using air driven tools is terribly inefficient.
> 
> I would stick with an electric sander. No worries about watercontaminants and lack of enough CFM.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood my comment.

A compressor capable of properly running a quality air sander will probably need 240V, 60 gallon tank, and a 5HP motor, at a minimum. To run the compressor will cost FAR more in electricity, therefore making the cost of operation far greater (inefficient), not to mention further wear and tear on an expensive air compressor.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I think you misunderstood my comment.
> - timbertailor


Not so much, but I guess I could have been more clear in my response.

As I said, these sanders aren't for the weekend warrior with a pancake compressor….who only uses a palm sander for (example)30 minutes a week. Yes, that would be silly to spend thousands of dollars to buy, install and run a sufficient compressor and desiccant drier for that type of use. Yes, running a sufficient compressor IS more expensive than running an electric palm sander.
But as I'm sure you're aware, there are a considerable amount of people on LJ's, who range from serious hobbyists to professionals, with everything in between. Many have other machinery, and possibly other hobby's that require more air than a job site compressor can supply. Many may already have a capable compressor in place.
At some point, each person/business can, may, or needs to decide for themselves, at what point the time/labor savings is worth the investment, and that's only for them to say.
There are millions of pneumatic palm sanders in use as I type, and for good reason.

As a side note, I wasn't specifically recommending anything to the original poster, who I'm sure has made a decision by now since he posted the question 5 years ago(you may not have noticed and were?). I was just addressing a broad, closed end comment you made that, quite often would be incorrect Imo.

No harm, no foul.


----------

